
A distraction free GUI for hugo(http://gohugo.io/) - kubopaper
http://kubopaper.com/
======
acemarke
Personally, I've been using Haroopad as my long-form Markdown editor (
[http://pad.haroopress.com/](http://pad.haroopress.com/) ). Good side-by-side
preview, and I also run Hugo in server mode to double-check things. Haroopad
sadly hasn't been updated in a couple years, but it works well enough for my
purposes.

------
grzm
If it meets the guidelines, this should likely be a Show HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
K_REY_C
Can anyone provide additional info before I give up my email address to
chance? I'd be interested in this but not without details -- especially with
the immediate email grab.

~~~
danielvf
This usually means that the project is vaporware at this point but may be
built if there is enough interest.

------
returnbuyer
Please if you know anything like the product in OP, share it. I need this!

------
b34r
forestry.io is a great one, too.

~~~
sova
Thank you kindly for the heads' up.

